# Skiff for West Galveston Bay



## backcast

I am running a 15 Mitzi. Steve Soule has a 17 Mitzi that was Scott Null's first skiff. I have fished off the East Cape Fury with several guides and it is nice hull but right now beyond your budget. I. Did see one Fury listed for 32K in Texas.
Joe


----------



## Teeser

Joe, thank you for the input. 

I saw a Mitzi 17' at the boat show and am evaluating it as a potential option. Good to know others are running these in the area.


----------



## scissorhands

I run a east cape Glide in the area. Can pretty much go anywhere I want with it.


----------



## TidewateR

check out Sabine Skiff & buy local!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

I was going to buy the 17 Mitzi but the dealer turned me off,so I looked at the Beavertail.Got it in 2007 ,it is the old hull Ospry.Does everything that I ask it to do.Does not pole as easily as my friends Whipray but it did not cost as much either.I can still handle it even at my age(70).It has handled some very nasty weather on West Galveston and East Galveston Bay.
GOOD LUCK !


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

I was going to buy the 17 Mitzi but the dealer turned me off,so I looked at the Beavertail.Got it in 2007 ,it is the old hull Ospry.Does everything that I ask it to do.Does not pole as easily as my friends Whipray but it did not cost as much either.I can still handle it even at my age(70).It has handled some very nasty weather on West Galveston and East Galveston Bay.There are a lot more choices now than when I was looking for a skiff .
GOOD LUCK !


----------



## triumph

Skiffstiff - I'm encouraged now!! I'm 52
and lye to this game. I was wondering if I'm too old & fat to be up on the platform poling.
You've given me hope.
I'm reading Teeser's thread because I hope to purchase a boat for the same application.


----------



## cougmantx

I'm 61, fat and pole a Skull Island skiff. It's all in the "want to"


----------



## SomaliPirate

cougmantx said:


> I'm 61, fat and pole a Skull Island skiff. It's all in the "want to"


My dad is 64, fat and makes ME pole his Hoog around for him. His theory is work smarter, not harder.


----------



## cougmantx

I talked to John at Skull Island Skiffs yesterday and he has several 2018 models coming off the production line right now. I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## Teeser

I suppose I should follow-up on my own thread..

I was fortunate and my wife allowed the budget to be bumped up a bit which allowed me to purchase a Beavertail Mosquito (https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-beavertail-mosquito-galveston-bound.45952/).

While I am still in the process of breaking in the motor, l have been incredibly happy with how it handles the bay as well as getting skinny in the marshes of Green's Lake.


----------



## MBHouston

That is a great looking boat! I've just started my hunt for a skiff. Have you fished a lot in West Bay? No areas in Galveston Bay are like what I'm used to back home in Key Largo, so I'll be learning from scratch. I am also contemplating going with a guide to try out this style of fishing. I never had to deal with super skinny water since my Dad preferred live bait drift fishing or laying up in a creek on moving tides. But I always liked being up front chunking lures and jigs while he popped corks over live shrimp sitting on the poling platform.


----------



## Teeser

I have been fishing West Bay for about 10 years now, but that has primarily been out of a bay boat drifting over reefs or wading. There are several marshes in West Bay that I also fished out of small jon boat which is similar to how I used to fish in Louisiana.

I would highly recommend finding a guide with a poling skiff in the area prior to making any purchase of a skiff. 

One final comment I have is be sure you have fishing partners that enjoy poling, otherwise you won't be spending as much time fishing.


----------



## MBHouston

Thanks, all great advice. I definitely plan to go out with a guide to learn the terrain, so-to-speak. 

Funny you should mention having reliable fishing partners. When I bought my sailboat I figured I would always have at least one friend available and wanting to go out. Well, that didn't quite work out as planned. Most time it was just me, my wife and my 2 year old son. Great family time but it was a PITA just to go out for a few hours without extra hands.

I appreciate the advice and if you find yourself needing crew, I'd be happy to fill in.


----------



## KurtActual

Anyone run an SUV, Shadowcast, or Salt Marsh in W. Galveston?


----------



## Wetwork

KurtActual said:


> Anyone run an SUV, Shadowcast, or Salt Marsh in W. Galveston?


I just sold my Salt Marsh 1656, but I ran it all over West Bay with no issues.


----------



## Teeser

I seriously considered an SM1656 and SUV17.I had a slight concern that a 1656 have a ride a little too close to a jon boat which was what I was hoping to avoid. The SUV has been reported to have bow steer issues in certain waves but I never wet tested to confirm. 

I think the either boat would likely do well in our area.


----------



## KurtActual

Thanks guys. I am still early in my research. I've not wet tested any of the mentioned boats, but recently found a bunch of Ankona/SM owners in Houston, so hopefully I can get some time on em.


----------



## HTown

I have an Ankona 17 SUV, I love it. It handles well an gets me in shallow water fast and quiet.


----------



## Tony Lockard

I have shadowcast 18, and fish around Sabine mostly. It does everything I want.


----------



## efi2712micro

HTown said:


> I have an Ankona 17 SUV, I love it. It handles well an gets me in shallow water fast and quiet.


Used to have a shadowcast 18 tiller and did some really good and shallow water fishing in west bay. Loved it. I do some of that now with a bigger boat (BT3) and still enjoy it quite a bit. I wish I had enough room in the garage for two boats


----------



## efi2712micro

MBHouston said:


> Thanks, all great advice. I definitely plan to go out with a guide to learn the terrain, so-to-speak.
> 
> Funny you should mention having reliable fishing partners. When I bought my sailboat I figured I would always have at least one friend available and wanting to go out. Well, that didn't quite work out as planned. Most time it was just me, my wife and my 2 year old son. Great family time but it was a PITA just to go out for a few hours without extra hands.
> 
> I appreciate the advice and if you find yourself needing crew, I'd be happy to fill in.


I am definitely looking for partners to share a casting/poling platform. fishing by yourself is fun but polling and casting a fly at the same time has proven ... challenging. I am in Katy. let me know if you need guide recommendations. I have learned to fly fish in salt water with Jarid Malone. Great guy ...


----------

